# Cur dog owners beware !!!



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2019)

The word is out on y'all .


----------



## mtcur (Mar 26, 2019)

Possums did not survive to make a video! lol


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 26, 2019)

There were no squirrels to comment...


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Aug 25, 2019)

You know what they say. Want sound get a hound want fur get a cur


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 29, 2019)

Best meat dog i ever had was a 30 lb original mtn cur. Treed bears, squirrels, coons and bayed hogs. By herself.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

My best combo dog was my buttermilk Kemmer cur!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2019)

That’s funny


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's Katy our English Shepherd, and Roscoe, Mountain Cur, (~Louisiana style). He showed up starving and lost.  Our Katy, is bossy, doesn't play well with other dogs, but Roscoe crawled up to her one night, submitted, she gave him a once over, and took him in.  They have been inseparable since.

His coloring often confuses folks as a pit bulldog.  I'm fairly sure he was passed off as a pit bull, and the owner tried to train him as such, and of course failed miserably.  He was beaten down and defeated, it took awhile to build him back physically and mentally. Those in the know, recognize Mountain curs want only to do their job, and be recognized for it, and can't stand being yelled at or physically corrected.

He is the squirrel chasing-est, tree climbing, dog I've ever seen.  He shrieks when treeing, until he's sure "I've got it", then it's on to the next one.


----------

